# Camera Suggestions



## andyk

What cameras does everybody use. Are you using higher end point and shoot or the high end SLR type? Mine is old and I need a newer one. 

Thanks for any suggestions....


----------



## SamThePenMan

I have a Canon EOS 20D, which admittedly is more than anyone would need to take pictures of pens, but I got it for taking pictures of other things as well. It does a very good job of taking pictures though and offers a lot of different options to control the picture taking in manual modes. I need to get a better setup and more practice for taking pictures of my pens and other turnings. Eventually I'll get a photo cube/lighting etc. What ever you do though I wouldn't go with anything much under $100, and no matter what do a little bit of research or go to your local store that sells and has cameras on display and play with the camera to see what settings you can change.


----------



## Darrin

*Hi Andy*

I bought a Canon Powershot S51S and after about 2 days of learning it, I love it. I bought it to take pics of Plugs for my customers and it also takes pen pictures nicely as well. Remember Macros when using this model. It has a Super Macros feature for close ups wich is great and still takes wildlife/nature shots as clear as a bell. I recommend this camera and have been using it for 3 months now.


----------



## papaturner

I have a Canon PowerShot A530 ,however you can tell from my photos that it hasn`t help me as of yet. But I haven`t given up yet.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Sony DSC-H2
I love it, 6 mp, 12X zoom.
But, they are up to much later generations with the DSC-H series. 
Olympus has a new model getting many raves. It has a 20X zoom and other nice features.


----------



## alphageek

I have been using an older canon S2IS... I just bought Canons new SX110 IS... I would STRONGLY recommend taking a look at this one... Great pen pics so far, and it has a 10x zoom in a really small package.


----------



## DFM

Leica M-6


----------



## gerryr

I've been using a Nikon D40 for about a year and it will be replaced tomorrow by a Nikon D200.  I know another pen maker who also uses a D200 and one who uses a D300 and I recall someone who uses a D2x.  Unless you want the added feature of interchangeable lenses for other reasons, don't bother with a DSLR.  The Canon S5 IS is an excellent camera as is the Canon S3 IS.  There are also several Fuji models that are quite good.  i highly recommend getting one that allows you to control the aperture and shutter speed manually and one that allows setting a custom white balance.  All digital cameras have an Auto white balance setting but how well it works is highly variable.  I have a Konica Minolta Z5 that takes terrible pen photos with the white balance set to Auto.


----------



## JayDevin

I have a Sony DSC H7...
Love it!


----------



## Bill Arnold

Andy,

I have a Nikon D40X with a standard 18-55mm lens.  I also have a 55-200mm telephoto lens.  I use the standard lens for most photography.  This is a 10.2 megapixel camera and the optics are very good.  I bought mine from Amazon when they were running a special and got a great deal on all of the items I purchased.

Most of the photos of my furniture on my website were taken with either a Sony 2.1MP camera with great optics or a Kodak 3MP point-and-shoot.  While a camera with a high MP count is nice, keep in mind that an image that is 800x600 is quite large for online use and is less than a half a megapixel in size (480,000 pixels).  A 3MP camera creates an image with 3,000,000 pixels, or about 1800x1600.


----------



## Russianwolf

Fujifilm S700. for pen pics set to auto and supermacro.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

I got a Canon EOS 300D gently used from Lou (DCBluesman) and could not be more pleased. I did buy off of E-bay a 50mm macro lens that Gerry suggested.


----------



## Jim in Oakville

An 8 year old Canon Powershot 330, 2 mega pixels..... over 27,000 pictures so far..


----------



## wicook

I have a Canon S3is, but would love to have the newer S5is...it's even a hundred or two $ less than what I paid for the S3... ;(


----------



## Ned B

I'm spoiled, I use a Sony DSC-R1 which is my work camera. 10 megapixels is a bit much for pens, but hey, run what you brung!


----------



## PR_Princess

I followed Gerry's recommendations and just invested in Canon. I have not had a chance to play with the cameras much, so it would be inappropriate for me to give you detailed feedback. But so far, thrilled is a good word.

If you have not already, make sure that you read Gerry's article in the library.


----------



## Blind_Squirrel

Ditto on the Fuji Finepix. Inexpensive and has everything you need to get great pictures of pens.


----------



## ragz

Best camera for pen photography is a Fuji S5700. It has the best macro and super macro mode of any digital camera out there and is very economical. You can pick one up for about $180.

The below is a 1/8" ball head for a dremel, shot in super macro the lens is about 1.5" away from the object with now special lighting or zoom. You can see the dust particles from it's last use and pitting in the head when it was machined that you wouldn't be able to see with your bare eye


----------



## Mack C.

ragz said:


> Best camera for pen photography is a Fuji S5700. It has the best macro and super macro mode of any digital camera out there and is very economical. You can pick one up for about $180.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bill; I have searched both Steve's Digicam Reviews & dpreview.com and can find no reference to the Fujifilm S5700 you mention.
> 
> Maybe it's been discontinued! Do you have any idea what is it's successor?
Click to expand...


----------



## gerryr

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Fujifilm/fuji_finepixs5700.asp


----------



## Mack C.

gerryr said:


> http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Fujifilm/fuji_finepixs5700.asp


Thanks gerry; I looked there. Couldn't find it. AKA S700 & no merchants currently list this camera. Sounds like it is discontinued.


----------



## gerryr

I don't understand "I looked there. Couldn't find it."  You mean the link didn't work or what?  I just followed the link and it showed three places that have it in stock, including Beach Camera which has a pretty good reputation, http://tinyurl.com/6z6lt5


----------



## ragz

They are still out there.
Look in camera specialty stores for them or google Fuji S5700


----------



## Mack C.

gerryr said:


> I don't understand "I looked there. Couldn't find it." You mean the link didn't work or what? I just followed the link and it showed three places that have it in stock, including Beach Camera which has a pretty good reputation, http://tinyurl.com/6z6lt5


Hi gerry; I'm sorry. I meant I had looked in dpreview prior to posting my original question and didn't find it. When I found it, thanks to you, it read no merchants currently list this camera.

No matter, I'd like to keep my purchase in Canada if at all possible. Thanks for your trouble!


----------



## gerryr

Look at this one, http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/specs/Fujifilm/fujifilm_s1000fd.asp Basically the same camera but more megapixels and closer focusing.  And, you can get it from Henry's, http://tinyurl.com/6k6gx5  Their main store is in Toronto but they have several others as well.


----------



## PenTurnerJohn

I have a Canon PowerShot SD1100 IS.  But I'm still wanting to learn how to get closeup pics of my pens.  I'm having problems with depth of field I think but that's me, I'm sure, not the camera.


----------



## gerryr

PenTurnerJohn said:


> I have a Canon PowerShot SD1100 IS.  But I'm still wanting to learn how to get closeup pics of my pens.  I'm having problems with depth of field I think but that's me, I'm sure, not the camera.



Start a new thread, post a sample photo and ask for help.  You'll get lots of responses, some useful and some not.


----------



## BruceA

*Source for Fuji S700 Camera - $ 107. on eCost.com*

This camera is showing as still available on eCost.com - I purchased one a couple weeks ago to give it a try, and noticed they are still in stock.  These are recertified cameras with a limited warranty, but the one I received looks like new.   Total with shipping and tax was $ 125.

Here's the link: http://www.ecost.com/Detail.aspx?edp=41683910&navid=155441519

They do not come with batteries or a charging adapter.  I picked up a set of 4 AA Nimh batteries for $8. at Walgreen's, and ordered a charger over eBay for $17. 

I am just getting time to work with it, so my "review" is still a ways off.


----------



## BruceA

*Fujifilm S700 7.1mp on eCost.com for $89!*

If you're thinking of a better camera for pen pictures, this price is incredible.  

Here's the link:
http://www.ecost.com/Detail.aspx?edp=41683910&navid=155441519

Bruce in TN.


----------



## sbell111

Like Sam, I use my Canon 20d.


----------



## chriselle

Nikon D80 with a VR 18-200mm and Canon G3 with a Sony 58mm wide angle (big glass) ...both are WAY more camera than is what's needed but I'm just over compensating....:biggrin:  I drive a Landcruiser with REALLY big tires, too.:biggrin:


----------



## Bob Hewson

I use a Casio EX-Z-1080, point and shoot.  All bells and whistles.

I also use a photo box and daylight CF bulbs.

Get great results, use for turning club newsletter photos, travel, videos, and people pictures.

Camera was under $200 US and is my 4th Casio.  I have upgraded each time for more features and larger picture files.

Bob


----------



## punkinn

I seem to have a hard time not expressing my opinion when it comes to cameras.      I use the (high-end) Canon Powershot SX10-IS.  

Had a Canon S2-IS (my first good digital, switched from my 35mm Canon EOS5)...   got the new SX10-IS for Christmas and LOVE it.   The BF has a Canon 10D (dSLR) that I can use anytime I want, but I always choose my camera.  It is an excellent alternative to lugging lenses around with you.   Add Canon's FABULOUS SuperMacro (which focuses down to 0" - yeah, that's a ZERO - put something right up to or on the lens and it focuses on it perfectly!) and 20x OPTICAL zoom - that's out to almost 600 mm in 35mm language, WITH Image Stabilization - and the choice was a no-brainer for me.  

And I don't even work for Canon!    LOL

Also use a home-made light box/tent that cost me about $10 to make (my "recipe" should be in the forums somewhere).


----------



## marcruby

I've got a Nikon D90 and a set of lenses.  It's a superb camera.  But, it cost me more than then my lathe did - and then some.

Marc


----------

